# Who's your favorite radio talk show host?



## Grymir (Mar 18, 2008)

I'm talking about non-religious per se. Just curious to see who is listened to. There was so many, that a poll would seem almost impossible to do, but I did find a way. Rant and judge away, y'all!!


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Mar 18, 2008)

Glenn Beck - only because Rush is not on the air in this area. I listen mostly for the entertainment value. Beck and crew are hilarious! 

I might also add, that since receiving an awesome MP3 player for the December holiday, I rarely listen to the radio any more.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Mar 18, 2008)

Greg Garrison....

93.1 WIBC FM - It's A New Day


----------



## Grymir (Mar 18, 2008)

Thanks PuritanCovenanter! There's an interview with Rush Limbaugh he does on his page. I got to hear somebody new and my fave at the same time. Mega Dittos!


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Mar 18, 2008)

Grymir said:


> Thanks PuritanCovenanter! There's an interview with Rush Limbaugh he does on his page. I got to hear somebody new and my fave at the same time. Mega Dittos!



Dittos

Been a dittohead since 1990. Wow, how time flies.


----------



## MICWARFIELD (Mar 18, 2008)

Michael Medved.


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Mar 18, 2008)

Casey Kasem.


----------



## Herald (Mar 18, 2008)

Sean Hannity


----------



## danmpem (Mar 18, 2008)

Going with the humor value mentioned above, I'd have to say Michael Savage. We used to listen to him at work just for kicks.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Mar 18, 2008)

Southern Presbyterian said:


> Glenn Beck - only because Rush is not on the air in this area. I listen mostly for the entertainment value. Beck and crew are hilarious!
> 
> I might also add, that since receiving an awesome MP3 player for the December holiday, I rarely listen to the radio any more.



Really? That is kind of amazing actually. Wytheville seems like a big enough place that they would have it. 

I agree with Glenn Beck. He is a hoot.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Mar 18, 2008)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Southern Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> > Glenn Beck - only because Rush is not on the air in this area. I listen mostly for the entertainment value. Beck and crew are hilarious!
> ...



Rush used to be on the local AM station, but they dropped him several years back. If you're willing to put up with lots of static, stand on your left foot while holding a ball of tin foil and touch the top of the radio with your right big toe, you can hear him on the Talk Radio AM station out of Blacksburg. But three hours is a long time to stay in that position.  Seriously though, the mountains play havoc with radio signals around here, especially AM.


----------



## Seb (Mar 18, 2008)

MICWARFIELD said:


> Michael Medved.



 (How ironic to say ditto about somebody besides Rush  )

I grew tired of Limbaugh, and his ways, a long time ago.


----------



## Me Died Blue (Mar 18, 2008)

Michael Savage



Seb said:


> I grew tired of Limbaugh, and his ways, a long time ago.



 Same with Hannity for me, honestly to probably an even greater extent.


----------



## Seb (Mar 18, 2008)

Me Died Blue said:


> Michael Savage
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 I too moved away from Hannity. I became disgusted with Sean and Rush at about the same time.

I like Mike Savage, but he comes on too late around here for me.


----------



## etexas (Mar 18, 2008)

Before I got saved, I liked Stern, later I listened to Rush, now my Mercedes has a Sirius so I listen to the Jazz Cafe. At home I listen to podcasts.


----------



## Grymir (Mar 18, 2008)

Mike Savage doesn't come on in my area. In this liberal wasteland, if one of them accidentally turn to him on the radio, they would spontaneously combust.


----------



## reformedcop (Mar 18, 2008)

I listened to Savage before he was syndicated on KSFO in San Francisco. I have always liked to listen to him. His theology or lack thereof is painful.

Medved ... Hands down ... Is the best debater on the air.


----------



## Craig (Mar 18, 2008)

I'll listen to Rush...occassionally...not a huge fan anymore.

Savage is a nice change of pace...

Glenn Beck is my favorite...by FAR. I don't agree with him on certain things, but he seems to be spot on most other places (except for the magic undies, of course), and he's hilarious. He's one of the few talking heads that will consider just how RIFE the Republican party is with problems...other will allude, but he's solid...he talks about the economy and doesn't sugar-coat it (to say the least!).

I've never listened to Medved (not sure if he's on around here), and I can't stand Hannity.


----------



## KMK (Mar 18, 2008)

I have been listening to Jim Rome since his 'scrub Saturdays' show on the Mighty 690 in San Diego.

I also listen to Hugh Hewitt (sp)


----------



## DMcFadden (Mar 18, 2008)

Hugh Hewitt. Center-right, law professor, former Nixon aide, author, and staunch evangelical presbyterian. More light than heat (unlike most other talk shows).


----------



## Grymir (Mar 18, 2008)

This is great y'all. With the internet, I can listen to these people whom I've not heard of. 

Keep the votes comming!


----------



## sastark (Mar 18, 2008)

Hugh Hewitt. I don't always agree with him, but he is by far the best on the air. His show is always intellectually stimulating (I love the "smart guys" feature) and entertaining (look forward to his Friday afternoon movie segment every week).

I used to listen to Medved, and still appreciate his movie reviews, but his abrasive manner really turned me off to his show.

Dan (ReformedCop), you said:



> Medved ... Hands down ... Is the best debater on the air.



You really think so? He just hangs up on people who disagree with him! I enjoy Hewitt's discussions more than Medved's debates.


----------



## mvdm (Mar 18, 2008)

I really enjoy Laura Ingraham. Former Supreme Court law clerk and Reagan aide. Sharp as a tack, insightful, very funny, and much better looking than Rush, Hannity, Medved, or Savage.


----------



## Grymir (Mar 18, 2008)

Mega Dittos on Laura Ingraham.


----------



## Greg (Mar 18, 2008)

I listen to Rush and Sean on occasion, but I'd have to say I enjoy listening to Glenn most. Sometimes my wife and I will watch him on the tube as well. I agree with Craig, I don't see eye to eye with him on every single issue, but I appreciate his overall common sense on a lot of the issues and his sense of humor.


----------



## Pilgrim (Mar 18, 2008)

danmpem said:


> Going with the humor value mentioned above, I'd have to say Michael Savage. We used to listen to him at work just for kicks.



Yeah, you never know what he's going to say. Ken Hamblin (aka the Black Avenger) was similar, although Savage has taken it up a notch. I don't think Hamblin has been on the air in several years. His popularity peaked in the early/mid 1990's when he followed Rush in many markets. What Savage and Hamblin have in common are that they are both New Yorkers (originally) who can sometimes wax poetic on issues that have nothing to do with politics. 

I probably don't have any one "favorite" at this point. Maybe Moon Griffon, who is a conservative host who focuses on Louisiana politics. However, his show is not available in the New Orleans market, where I live now, probably b/c the stations tend to have local hosts.


----------



## Pilgrim (Mar 18, 2008)

Me Died Blue said:


> Michael Savage
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In his own way, Hannity has grown almost as egotistical and pompous as O'Reilly, often cutting off anyone who dares to disagree with him. 

I don't listen to Limbaugh every day like I used to 15 years ago, but his humor sets him apart from many other hosts.

Neil Boortz is a libertarian and worth a listen at times.


----------



## Pilgrim (Mar 18, 2008)

reformedcop said:


> I listened to Savage before he was syndicated on KSFO in San Francisco. I have always liked to listen to him. His theology or lack thereof is painful.
> 
> Medved ... Hands down ... Is the best debater on the air.



in my opinion O'Reilly is worse on theology, hands down. It was excrutiating to listen to him when it would come up. He is a Catholic, but his pontificating on that subject is woefully ignorant of even RC teaching, much less the Bible. He speaks far too confidently on issues that are outside of his realm of expertise. Any listen to his radio show will reveal that he is no conservative even in the neo-con sense. He clearly began to position himself as a moderate in 2005-6 when it became clear that the tide of public opinion was turning against the GOP.


----------



## etexas (Mar 18, 2008)

Pilgrim said:


> reformedcop said:
> 
> 
> > I listened to Savage before he was syndicated on KSFO in San Francisco. I have always liked to listen to him. His theology or lack thereof is painful.
> ...


O'Reilly is pretty bad. I don't think he even knows what he believes, he just flogs off whatever will keep his ratings up.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Mar 18, 2008)

etexas said:


> O'Reilly is pretty bad. I don't think he even knows what he believes, he just flogs off whatever will keep his ratings up.


----------



## Grymir (Mar 18, 2008)

Jerry Doyle was it for a while. till they took him off the radio. My wife and I would sit in our yard, have a bonfire, and listen. But he's now gone. Dennis Miller is one of our listen to people now.


----------



## reformedcop (Mar 18, 2008)

sastark said:


> Hugh Hewitt. I don't always agree with him, but he is by far the best on the air. His show is always intellectually stimulating (I love the "smart guys" feature) and entertaining (look forward to his Friday afternoon movie segment every week).
> 
> I used to listen to Medved, and still appreciate his movie reviews, but his abrasive manner really turned me off to his show.
> 
> ...



Hi Seth,

Yes, I have heard him hang up on people sometimes. I still think he is a very skilled debater. Have you heard him during his disagreement hours? He is good.

I enjoy Hewitt's show as well. I do tend to agree with my friend Dan Phillips regarding his speaking on spirtual matters: Biblical Christianity: Hugh Hewitt, "Evangelical Roman Catholic Presbyterian"


----------



## Josiah (Mar 18, 2008)

I dont like to listen to too much talk radio, because it *seems* to me that socially conservative talk radio hosts view Christianity as a good and moral religion beneficial for a civil society; however, I find that it makes many *socially* conservative folk uneasy when you start asserting the exclusivity of the gospel, and of the superiority of it over and against other false religious systems. Also, it irritates me that we are often viewed as a "voting block" rather than otherworldly people of God. Please See this lecture by D.G. Hart: [video=youtube;5jIaRgJe7C8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5jIaRgJe7C8[/video] 

being said......I do enjoy hearing Rush Limbaugh impersonate Bill Clinton


----------



## reformedcop (Mar 18, 2008)

Pilgrim said:


> reformedcop said:
> 
> 
> > I listened to Savage before he was syndicated on KSFO in San Francisco. I have always liked to listen to him. His theology or lack thereof is painful.
> ...



 Big Time!


----------



## Dr Mike Kear (Mar 18, 2008)

Pilgrim said:


> in my opinion O'Reilly is worse on theology, hands down. It was excrutiating to listen to him when it would come up. He is a Catholic, but his pontificating on that subject is woefully ignorant of even RC teaching, much less the Bible. He speaks far too confidently on issues that are outside of his realm of expertise. Any listen to his radio show will reveal that he is no conservative even in the neo-con sense. He clearly began to position himself as a moderate in 2005-6 when it became clear that the tide of public opinion was turning against the GOP.



True. I stopped watching O'Reilly on FOX the day he called the words of Jesus "a bunch of bull." Now, to be fair, I don't know if he is swift enough to realize what he'd done. The context was that church in Texas where they disciplined a lady who later sued the church. The attorney for the church was getting brow-beaten by O'Reailly because the Catholics "took care of these things in the confessional." The attorney then quoted Jesus' instructions in Matthew 18 (and gave the scriptural reference), to which Bill replied, "Well, that's just a bunch of bull." To me, that was the last straw.


----------



## Grymir (Mar 18, 2008)

Here we go. Who wouldn't want to listen to...


----------



## etexas (Mar 18, 2008)

Grymir said:


> Here we go. Who wouldn't want to listen to...


I'm listening!


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Mar 18, 2008)

Grymir said:


> Here we go. Who wouldn't want to listen to...



Not listening.....






BTW, B5 was a great show.


----------



## Grymir (Mar 18, 2008)

I liked the Jerry Doyle show. I couldn't believe he became a talk show host. And a good one at that. No neo-con was he. I just wished he was still on in my area. 

Keep em commin y'all 

In our home, we listen to talk radio like most family's watch t.v. And camping? Talk radio is a necessity! And we get different stations were we go. I'm hoping to get a good list together.


----------



## reformedcop (Mar 18, 2008)

I haven't listened to a whole lot of him, but I think Mark Levin is pretty good.


----------



## shackleton (Mar 18, 2008)

How about Art Bell? I used to listen to him late at night. He speaks of aliens, chupacabra, bigfoot anything conspiratorial. 

YouTube - artbell's Channel


----------



## Grymir (Mar 18, 2008)

Oh noo... Art Bell? (I'm forced to listen to that show, it's the only thing on late night here.) On the positive side, Chuck Missler has been on his show!


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Mar 18, 2008)

KMK said:


> I have been listening to Jim Rome since his 'scrub Saturdays' show on the Mighty 690 in San Diego.




He cracks me and my kids up.


----------



## Stephen (Mar 18, 2008)

I used to listen regularly to Rush, but have been pastoring a congregation in Canada the last two and a half years. Unfortunetly I do not hear him in Canada. Obviously, Ottawa would not allow anything like Rush on the air, because they want the Canadian people to remain brainwashed. We have more restrictions on the airwaves up here in the North. Keep talk radio on the air.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Mar 18, 2008)

Mark Levin use to on here before the midnight hour. He was funny to listen to. He got kinda wierd over his dogs and then he was dropped here. I don't know if the two when hand in hand but he is no longer on the air here. 

Unfortunately Coast to Coast is still on. I listen ever now and again only for the entertainment, and listening to something helps me sleep sometimes.


----------



## KMK (Mar 18, 2008)

PuritanCovenanter said:


> KMK said:
> 
> 
> > I have been listening to Jim Rome since his 'scrub Saturdays' show on the Mighty 690 in San Diego.
> ...



Nobody does better sports interviews. And the 'smack-off'...who can resist it?


----------



## Jon Peters (Mar 18, 2008)

It used to be Dennis Prager but I don't get to listen to much now except early morning, so I'll say Mike and Mike on ESPN.


----------



## Barnpreacher (Mar 18, 2008)

KMK said:


> PuritanCovenanter said:
> 
> 
> > KMK said:
> ...



Who can resist it? Big Jim Everett, that's who! 

[video=youtube;9HNgqQVHI_8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9HNgqQVHI_8[/video]


----------



## KMK (Mar 18, 2008)

Barnpreacher said:


> KMK said:
> 
> 
> > PuritanCovenanter said:
> ...



Yes, that was during his early years. He would refer to 'Jim' Everett, quarterback of the LA Rams as 'Chrissy' Everett. I happened to be watching 'Talk 2' that evening when Everett went over the table at him. It was very 'Ryan Leaf'!


----------



## MICWARFIELD (Mar 18, 2008)

sastark said:


> Hugh Hewitt. I don't always agree with him, but he is by far the best on the air. His show is always intellectually stimulating (I love the "smart guys" feature) and entertaining (look forward to his Friday afternoon movie segment every week).
> 
> I used to listen to Medved, and still appreciate his movie reviews, but his abrasive manner really turned me off to his show.
> 
> ...



How many times have you listened to Medved? I've listened to him for years and have rarely heard him hang up on people. In fact, the reason I like his show so much is that he loves to take calls from those who disagree with him. I think he's a skillful debater and I love hearing him dismantle liberals arguments. He and I dont always see eye to eye on things but I've yet to find any one person with whom I agree 100%.


----------



## dwayne (Mar 18, 2008)

I used to listen to a lot of talk radio, but I've gotten pretty tired of all the hot air.


----------



## D. Paul (Mar 18, 2008)

I do like listening to Glenn Beck but he can say some of the dumbest things regarding Christianity. I know he's Mormon but sometimes he just makes me cringe. And then he'll say something to crack me up or assess an issue profoundly.


----------



## D. Paul (Mar 18, 2008)

shackleton said:


> How about Art Bell? I used to listen to him late at night. He speaks of aliens, chupacabra, bigfoot anything conspiratorial.
> 
> YouTube - artbell's Channel


----------



## Augusta (Mar 18, 2008)

I listen to Medved when he is on. We had a really funny local guy who was in the military reserves named Brian Suits. He recently got bumped for Dr. Laura.  I think he is on in CA now. Anyone is CA would love him.


----------



## Grymir (Mar 18, 2008)

Dr. Laura is great. Got me through my divorce and helped to set me up for my great marriage. i.e. following God's plan for my marriage, and not my old liberal ways.

Keep em commin y'all just listen to her and think, "praise the Lord that my marriage isn't going through that!"


----------



## BJClark (Mar 19, 2008)

I listened to Rush years ago, but got sick of him--I changed the channel to Christian Radio and haven't turned it back..


----------



## BobVigneault (Mar 19, 2008)

I like Albert Mohler the best. I can call him a talk show host because he is on everyday and comments on the news. I'm continually impressed with his ability to analyze the news from a biblical perspective and help the listener to form a Christian response. 

I listened to Rush from day one and then for many years. As long as one keeps in mind that Rush is an entertainer first then he is enjoyable. I think he started to see himself as more than that and I quickly lost interest in him. He's an ideolog and a cheerleader for the republicans. I think the fact that he's a serial divorcer also turned me off to him. He's not as unpalatable as the narcissistic and smug Sean Hannity because, as I said already, Rush can be entertaining.

Sorry Grymir, you're avatar bugs me. I keep telling myself that I was a young ideolog myself once - you'll come around.


----------



## Craig (Mar 19, 2008)

> As long as one keeps in mind that Rush is an entertainer first then he is enjoyable. I think he started to see himself as more than that and I quickly lost interest in him. He's an ideolog and a cheerleader for the republicans. I think the fact that he's a serial divorcer also turned me off to him.



Mega dittos! I don't want to smear his character (but this following commentary is about things which are public knowledge)...the guy was found with viagra while he was in the middle of a divorce a year or two ago...what did he have viagra for when his marriage was crumbling? NO ONE mentioned the fact he was likely cheating on his wife and/or promiscuous.

I even heard him make a joke a few weeks ago in passing alluding to his infidelities...this guy is no better than Bill Clinton, really. And now he's encouraging domestic terrorism by sabotaging the electoral process...

Rush is the epitome of what's wrong with Republicans...


----------



## Seb (Mar 19, 2008)

BobVigneault said:


> Sorry Grymir, you're avatar bugs me.



I thought it was just me.

No offense Grymir  but everytime I see your avatar I cringe a little. 

For years I loved Rush, but a couple of few times I heard him slam Christians pretty hard in some off-handed remarks I just really got turned off to him.

In particular, I remember he and his brother were laughing and mocking some letters Rush had received over the years from Christians trying to share the Gospel with him. 

I don't know about his brother, but I think Rush is/was Jewish at the time.


----------



## BobVigneault (Mar 19, 2008)

Now that's a new one. I'm pretty sure that the Limbaughs are not now nor have ever been Jewish. I'm also fairly sure David is a believer. Rush may be marginal at best. I don't know.


----------



## Seb (Mar 19, 2008)

BobVigneault said:


> Now that's a new one. I'm pretty sure that the Limbaughs are not now nor have ever been Jewish. I'm also fairly sure David is a believer. Rush may be marginal at best. I don't know.



David may be.  I've not listened to him much.

I started listening to Rush in the late '80s. I worked the kind of job where I could wear radio headphones all day, so I was able to listen very closely to him, 3 hours a day just about everyday. I bought his videos, watched his show, had his t-shirts, I even went to the NRA convention in Nashville one year, just because he was the Keynote Speaker. 

All that to say I was a huge, HUGE fan. 

But, I remember wondering for years just what faith Rush was. I think he tipped his hand a couple of times in conversations on his show, especially when he took his trip to Israel back in the '90s.

I may be wrong, but by the things he said back then, I became so convinced he's Jewish-'ish', I would have to see some pretty convincing evidence otherwise. 

I've seen a couple of sites on the web that say his a Methodist, but I never heard it from him during the years when I used to listen, so I'm not that convinced.

Like I said, I may be wrong. If somebody knows for sure, I'd be happy to repent.  

btw That's not what turned me off to him, it was many other things.


----------



## Grymir (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi Y'all!! Thanks for your input. I did say feel free to rant and judge. All statements are welcome when I start a thread. I appreciate the honest candor. Sooo refreshing from the sappy love drivel.

In fact, for one day, I'll change my avatar. (Oh, It's so hard though. I like people to know a little about me, and the Rush avatar fits) Anyway enjoy my alter ego for one day.

Keep em commin y'all


----------



## Seb (Mar 19, 2008)

Grymir said:


> Hi Y'all!! Thanks for your input. I did say feel free to rant and judge. All statements are welcome when I start a thread. I appreciate the honest candor. Sooo refreshing from the sappy love drivel.
> 
> In fact, for one day, I'll change my avatar. (Oh, It's so hard though. I like people to know a little about me, and the Rush avatar fits) Anyway enjoy my alter ego for one day.



Isn't that Darkwing Duck? That's good stuff. 

I like that avatar MUCH better.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Mar 19, 2008)

Seb said:


> Grymir said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Y'all!! Thanks for your input. I did say feel free to rant and judge. All statements are welcome when I start a thread. I appreciate the honest candor. Sooo refreshing from the sappy love drivel.
> ...



Ah, yes. Darkwing Duck. The terror that flaps in the night! Evil doers beware.


----------



## Grymir (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm the Republican that votes in Democrat primaries, I'm the thorn in the side of liberal church's, I'm the parishioner that questions Barth....

I'm Darkwing Theologian!!


----------



## Answerman (Mar 19, 2008)

My favorites are not as well known but after I discovered WTPRN.com, We The People Radio Network, I have trouble listening to anyone else without considering it a waste of time.

While these hosts are on some radio stations, I just listen to the online stream.

Here are some of the hosts I like:

George Gordon
Michael Badnarik
Katherine Albrecht
Mark Koernke

and yes even Alex Jones and Jack Blood, who although they are shills for conspiracy theories, they always cover the little known news items that are should be front page news in the media but aren't.


I haven't yet had a chance to hear the rest of the shows but I would probably like most of them since they only choose true conservatives as hosts. It also helps that they are all Ron Paul supporters and it is the only radio station I've heard that runs his commercials everyday.


----------



## Grymir (Mar 19, 2008)

Ah yes, Alex Jones. I used to listen to him when I lived in Austin, TX. Got to see him on the local access channel too! Good listening there. Opened my political eyes too. When Bush was elected, I thought he would be glad there was a Christian in office, but alas, he just said the same things he was saying about Clinton and applied them to Bush. I still enjoy him. He make for great radio. I hope Big Brother isn't patroling this thread, we'll be on a list somewhere.


----------



## BJClark (Mar 19, 2008)

Rush believes "God helps those who help themselves"


----------



## Grymir (Mar 19, 2008)

Actually, its those who help themselves, help themselves.


----------



## Michael (Mar 19, 2008)

*The Herman Cain Show* is about as good as talk radio gets but he's only broadcast in Georgia at this point. If you'd like to listen online though you can do so Mon-Fri between 7p-10p (EST) on WSB Radio.


----------



## Grymir (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks! I love all these people I've never heard of. Herman Cain looks real interesting.


----------



## MICWARFIELD (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm actually a talk radio junkie. When I get to listen at work my scedule goes something like this:

6 - 9 - Laura Ingrahm
9 - 12 - Dennis Prager and Bill O'Reily (whichever I find most interesting)
12 - 3 - Michael Medved and Sean Hannity (alternate between them)
After 3 - Michael Savage

I havent listened to Rush in years but I still like him. I disagree with every one of them on one or more issues. I just enjoy the dialogue and mental stimulation they provide. Michael Medved (my favorite) definitely provides a "daily source of debate".


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Mar 20, 2008)

BTW,

David Limbaugh is a believer. 

Here is his web page. David Limbaugh


----------

